# Fixer Upper Trailer



## WhooptyDoo (Jun 11, 2019)

I recently purchased a 98 WW 2 horse and am starting to fix it up. So far. I know the lighting, breakaway, brakes, flooring, kick walls and pads will need to be replaced. There are a few patches of surface rust on the outside and the floor supports are good. The main problem that I have found is that where the kick walls have rotted out, the metal interior panel is rusted through for about 8". I'm planning on taking it to my uncle's for him to weld in new panels and add additional floor supports (never hurts to have a little extra). 

Now for the questions. The floor and kick walls are framed by a metal C shaped channel. We can take the old stuff out easy. But I'm not sure of how to put the new wood in without cutting the channel. Does anyone know how to install the new flooring and walls without cutting it? 

Has anyone ever used this to cover kick walls? https://www.lowes.com/pd/Greatmats-...y-Rubber-Sheet-Multipurpose-Flooring/50199883

Lastly, I want to add a set of hinge tubes (I don't know what they are called) lower down, so that I can drop the divider for hauling a mini. At the front it won't be too much of a hazard if I put a thick mat on those walls. The rear is what I am worried about. Any suggestions of how to do it and it still be safe for a full sized horses legs? Or should I just bite the bullet and use thicker rubber on the kick walls and make a removable divider that is the width of the trailer, so that he will ride sideways if alone? Does anyone have any experience doing this?


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

*WELCOME to the Forum!! :wave:*

Now onto some info shared...
A discussion was had not to long ago about replacing floor boards without cutting the channels...
_https://www.horseforum.com/horse-trailers/replacing-floor-board-horse-trailer-803059/_
Read through as several members had some excellent tips on how they did the process.

Today I see many trailers with a "soft" divider at the bottom that is hung from the upper metal frame of stall divider.
Some is homemade, some are industry manufacturer made...
If you look at different manufacturers trailer stall dividers you can see what I describe.
I see this need on a slant or straight load positioned trailer honestly but done for the exact same reason...protect the little riding companion from going where he not belong or just to flat out keep him on their side... 
_https://www.horsetraileraccessorystore.com/Divider-Parts-_c_53.html_
What you are actually looking for is today called a _stud wall _so closed in area at the bottom, however you can also fully seal access to another horse by attaching a solid section of "divider" between heads too.
Below is a link to a easier fix... some imagination needed..
_https://horsecrazylife.wordpress.com/2011/11/08/diy-stud-wall/_

Your rubber matting concerns me some...
It is made to put flat on a floor and place equipment on...
That doesn't take into consideration applying it to a wall where it will hang...
Is it strong enough to not sag?
Is it strong enough to not rip under near a 1,000 pound of weighted force in a concentrated area if it should have torque from a hoof twisting/kicking or moving on it...
Is it designed to be glued or screwed to a wall cause somehow you have to keep it in place...?
There is a huge difference between something on the floor under a machine/equipment that doesn't move and a human walks across and something needing to be hung on a sidewall and a horse not necessarily walk on but slash their hoof across with a kick...
I might do some more investigating looking at replacement side-wall mats for horse trailers before purchasing this.
I definitely would go look and inspect it carefully for the job you intend _*before*_ purchasing...

This needs to be so specific in weight and ability to work well in a horse trailer application....
Have you just considered using plywood sheeting...it doesn't have to be thick as it is to take a glancing blow not direct hit but it might possible work well in offering protection you seek.
Regardless of what you do or use, you must be weight conscious as each addition of something makes the trailer heavier and a smaller space inside for each occupant to reside in.


Pinterest might also be a good resource for you to get ideas that you can then tweak for your needs..
_https://www.pinterest.com/pin/113645590570089927/?autologin=true&lp=true_
The link will get you to the correct area...
Then you will see small boxes on the right side, each a different idea and design people have made and used that worked for them and in their trailer...

_Enjoy your project and we love pictures so please share as your project and transformation begin. _:smile:
:runninghorse2:...


----------



## WhooptyDoo (Jun 11, 2019)

Thanks for the link to the other post. It looks familiar. I probably read it and forgot about it, lol. 



I don't like stud walls. Had a horse freak out and flip over with one. Somehow his left back leg went underneath it and got stuck. Ended up with a fractured pastern. With the soft divider mats or even just a hanging stall mat, the little Houdini will get curious and decide he needs to be over there. (I've never seen a horse a curious as he his. Its bad.) If he can see that there is nothing of interest, he will stay put. That is why I was asking about making a modification so that the existing divider can just be dropped down to his level, with leg room in case of an accident. Or to make new divider that can be put in across the width instead so he rides sideways. 



The existing tongue and groove kick walls are going to be replaced with the same thing. I basically just want something to put a couple of feet up the walls to act as a splash guard that would also be easy to remove for cleaning. Almost like this: https://www.flickr.com/photos/sweetsomedayphotos/6574731557/in/photostream/ There was a post somewhere about a person using a roll up truck bed liner. Looked at those yesterday while at TSC. I'm not impressed with them, they all had dots on one side and the other had a diamond plate pattern. I would think with the raise patterns, that it did not fit completely flush against the wall. Saw the Lowe's one this morning and was wondering if anyone had ever used it. There are so many different options for mats online. They are all either extremely heavy or over expensive to ship. I even called the local trailer repair shop to see if they could install them and they will not work on steel trailers. 



The floors will be covered with stall mats that I already have on hand. I thought about putting them up the walls as well, but they are the super heavy 4x6 mats from TSC.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

For walls you are only looking to splash guard protect....
Use truck bed liner material and paint the walls to the height you want.
If it can protect the truck bed and things slid on, poured on and such...splash of poop or urine should not be a issue..
I know many who also use truck rubberized under-coating products for that exact reason.
Another option to think about.
:runninghorse2:..


----------



## WhooptyDoo (Jun 11, 2019)

The paint on truck bed liner...I hadn't even thought of that. I'll have to check it out. This is the trailer. It really isn't too bad for being 21 yrs old. The photos are from before I cleaned it last night. I don't think it was ever really scrubbed down. It took over an hour to scrub the dirt, feed and general gunk off with a stiff tire brush. Some of what I thought was rust in the manger was just dried on gunk. The bumpers will be replaced as well. And pads put over the butt chains. Over all, once its finished I think it will be good for vet visits and going to Somerville and a few other parks.


----------

